# Largest Domestic Cat Ever ?



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://now.msn.com/now/0611-rupert-biggest-cat.aspx

I not sure why, but I thought of that James Bond movie from the 60's with Pu$$y Galore when I looked at the picture.

L & O


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

A hell....."Jefferson" the cat who's owned by sfw1960 would crush that cat by sitting on it.............:lol::lol::lol: 

Jefferson is a beast.....:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

JEFFERSON???

Man you are sm0kin' some left handed Marlboro's there "Jimmy".....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Hard to miss one that big....


----------

